# Schubert, D.959 Piano Sonata in A



## Otter

This sonata--especially the last movement-- is one of my favorite pieces of music ever, and I have a rather specific request: can someone recommend me a version where, in the middle section of the Rondo, the music in the bass is fully brought out? I recently purchased the Andras Schiff version, and was astounded by just how much drama Schubert writes in the lower register. Skip to 58:21 in the below video:






Usually what you hear is that sad "duet" between the higher and lower registers while the left hand plays the triplets, but Schiff emphasizes those triplets and adds them to the main melody, and the result is utterly fantastic and reminiscent of the Andantino's demonic middle section!

Paul Lewis also does something similar, but not quite to the same extent as Schiff. Are there any other versions like Schiff's?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mephistopheles

I haven't listened to it for a while, so I don't know if it exactly fits your request, but my preferred recording is Murray Perahia.


----------



## Otter

Mephistopheles said:


> I haven't listened to it for a while, so I don't know if it exactly fits your request, but my preferred recording is Murray Perahia.


I enjoy his recording, too! Incidentally I have more versions of this sonata than any other music: Uchida, Brendel, Schiff, Lewis, Imogen Cooper, Kempff, Schnabel, Perahia, Arrau, Pollini, and a version of it played on a period piano by someone whose name I momentarily forget. I'm open to more recommendations, by the way! 

Schiff, Uchida, and Schnabel are my favorites, but Schiff's version is a bit muddy audio-wise, hence the reason for this topic.

Also, a pity Richter didn't record this piece.  (Did he?)


----------



## Mephistopheles

Otter said:


> I enjoy his recording, too! Incidentally I have more versions of this sonata than any other music: Uchida, Brendel, Schiff, Lewis, Imogen Cooper, Kempff, Schnabel, Perahia, Arrau, Pollini, and a version of it played on a period piano by someone whose name I momentarily forget. I'm open to more recommendations, by the way!
> 
> Schiff, Uchida, and Schnabel are my favorites, but Schiff's version is a bit muddy audio-wise, hence the reason for this topic.
> 
> Also, a pity Richter didn't record this piece.  (Did he?)


I admire your taste - everyone always raves about the 21st, D. 960, but this one has always been my favourite, and particularly for its final movement. And no, I'm not aware of a Richter recording. It seems you've already heard all the recordings I've heard too - I seem to recall listening to one by Andsnes, though I wasn't that impressed by it.


----------



## Otter

Mephistopheles said:


> I admire your taste - everyone always raves about the 21st, D. 960, but this one has always been my favourite, and particularly for its final movement. And no, I'm not aware of a Richter recording. It seems you've already heard all the recordings I've heard too - I seem to recall listening to one by Andsnes, though I wasn't that impressed by it.


Right back at you! Always nice to meet a fellow Schubertian.

I love the D.960, but I don't listen to it much because the experience of it is so deep and so profound and sublime that I have to be in a rare frame of mind to do it justice (same goes for Beethoven's Op. 111). D.959 ( and Beethoven's Op. 110) on the other hand, are equally profound and moving but also more "earthy," if that's the right word.

Also, it must be said, as beautiful as the D.960 finale is, I can't help feeling let down by it after the first three movements. It feels jarring and a bit out of place, and I'm still trying to make sense of it.


----------



## DavidA

Otter said:


> I enjoy his recording, too! Incidentally I have more versions of this sonata than any other music: Uchida, Brendel, Schiff, Lewis, Imogen Cooper, Kempff, Schnabel, Perahia, Arrau, Pollini, and a version of it played on a period piano by someone whose name I momentarily forget. I'm open to more recommendations, by the way!
> 
> Schiff, Uchida, and Schnabel are my favorites, but Schiff's version is a bit muddy audio-wise, hence the reason for this topic.
> 
> Also, a pity Richter didn't record this piece.  (Did he?)


Richter did not record this work according to the on-discography. Pity. But the great man didn't play everything so perhaps he didn't play it for some reason. I have Kempff who is wonderful and also Pollini who is also good. Kempff just has that bit more 'ache' somehow.


----------



## GraemeG

The slow movement of this sonata (Andantino?) is one of those magic Schubert moments.
I first became aware of the piece many years ago when someone (don't remember who!) gave a recital in the Sydney Town Hall and included this sonata.
I had the distinct impression of the whole universe coming to a standstill during the slow movement. Space and time were all bent out of proportion, and all by so few notes. It only takes 8 minutes or so, but it seemed like hours - and in a good way.
Quite an extraordinary experience.
I have the Pollini disc of 19 & 20. He seems to get it for me.
I heard Pollini play the G major sonata live twenty years ago at the Salzburg Festival. The epic first movement lives with me still.
GG (not glen gould...)


----------



## Otter

Schubert probably experienced the same spacetime distortion while composing it, which would explain the disappearance of the Gastein Symphony.


----------



## DavidA

I also have a recording by Radu Lupu. That's another you should add to your collection. He is a great Schubertian.


----------



## peeyaj

Andreas Staier recordings are highly recommended. He's very underrated as a Schubert pianist! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schubert-The-Late-Piano-Sonatas/dp/B000005BZT


----------



## Hausmusik

A steal at £190.78.


----------



## peeyaj

Hausmusik said:


> A steal at £190.78.


I didn't notice the price! In that amount of money, I can get the Hyperion's Complete Schubert Song Edition!


----------



## DavidA

Just listening again to Pollini. He is marvellous too. But then so is the music.


----------



## DavidA

peeyaj said:


> Andreas Staier recordings are highly recommended. He's very underrated as a Schubert pianist!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schubert-The-Late-Piano-Sonatas/dp/B000005BZT


Might be better till it returns as a reissue!


----------



## DavidA

Otter said:


> Right back at you! Always nice to meet a fellow Schubertian.
> 
> I love the D.960, but I don't listen to it much because the experience of it is so deep and so profound and sublime that I have to be in a rare frame of mind to do it justice (same goes for Beethoven's Op. 111). D.959 ( and Beethoven's Op. 110) on the other hand, are equally profound and moving but also more "earthy," if that's the right word.
> 
> Also, it must be said, as beautiful as the D.960 finale is, I can't help feeling let down by it after the first three movements. It feels jarring and a bit out of place, and I'm still trying to make sense of it.


I believe it was Schnabel who spoke of the last movement of D960 to his pupil, Clifford Curzon. He said that he imagined the rhythm to be saying:
'I'm Singing when I'm dancing, I'm dancing when I'm singing'


----------



## EricABQ

I'm listening to the last movement of 959 right now played by Brendel. I love the way he plays this, but there is one huge issue with it. When you listen to it with ear buds you hear every snort and wheeze he makes. It's almost like the sound engineer put a mic right in his face. Very disappointing because it is otherwise a great recording.


----------



## Hausmusik

Eric, which Brendel recording do you mean? I have the 1970s analog recording on a Philips twofer and have never noticed this before.. . .


----------



## EricABQ

Hausmusik said:


> Eric, which Brendel recording do you mean? I have the 1970s analog recording on a Philips twofer and have never noticed this before.. . .


I have this set downloaded from Itunes:










I don't know what recordings that set is put together from.

I don't notice the sounds when I listen on speakers, but when I listen on my Ipod with ear buds it is very prominent.


----------



## Hausmusik

Thanks ABQ. Those are later digital recordings. I will avoid them.

(Off-topic: Even worse than heavy breathing is humming. We all know Gould was an offender but did you know Pollini was/is too? His DG recording of the Pastoral sonata ended up in the resale pile due to his (offpitch!) humming.)


----------



## Otter

DavidA said:


> I also have a recording by Radu Lupu. That's another you should add to your collection. He is a great Schubertian.


Listening to Lupu right now; I'd only heard good things about his Schubert, but didn't try him until now. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Otter

Hausmusik said:


> Thanks ABQ. Those are later digital recordings. I will avoid them.
> 
> (Off-topic: Even worse than heavy breathing is humming. We all know Gould was an offender but did you know Pollini was/is too? His DG recording of the Pastoral sonata ended up in the resale pile due to his (offpitch!) humming.)


His Appassionata's 3rd movement is incredible, but SO off-putting every time he decides to hum the second theme!! Still not as bad as Helene Grimaud moaning her way through Chopin's second sonata, though.


----------



## DavidA

Otter said:


> Listening to Lupu right now; I'd only heard good things about his Schubert, but didn't try him until now. Fantastic stuff.


I listened to Lupu last night. Such a great Schubertian. Pity he no longer records. Microphones make him nervous!


----------



## Otter

I'm especially loving his op.142 #1 f-minor impromptu, one of my favorite Schubert pieces--way different from Uchida's more frenetic version, but as good! 

Can't wait til I listen to his little A-major sonata, that piece has won me over as of late. I find myself humming it all the time. (Thank goodness I don't record, eh?)


----------

